# Zappa



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

Zappa is, IMNSHO, by far, the most significant/important/gifted/creative musician of the rock era. He is every bit the equal of Miles, Duke, Gershwin, Mozart and Johann Sebastian. 

I learn more about music listening to FZ than just about any other resource. 

YMMV


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

I listened to a lot of Zappa in my youth and “Apostrophe” remains one of my desert island records. Will check this movie out.


----------



## hagfan (Apr 7, 2011)

Can't wait to see this, FZ was a one of kind !!! Love him or not, no one compares.


----------



## Khorah (Apr 11, 2013)

Alex said:


> I listened to a lot of Zappa in my youth and “Apostrophe” remains one of my desert island records. Will check this movie out.


I whole heartily agree, Over-nite Sensation and (') are the records I recommend to people who don't "get" Zappa for the "rock" side of Zappa. Waka/Jawaka and Grand Wazoo are great starting points for his "jazz" side. Joe's Garage is great for the "humour" side of him. 

I love most of Zappa. Some things don't lend themselves to be played over and over, but some of it is just unbelievable! 

I'm glad the Zappa kids worked out their difference as I saw Zappa Plays Zappa on one of their early tours and it really helped introduce me to a great deal of new guitar techniques and sounds. Dweezil is amazing and his band is amazing. I prefer what he is doing compared to the the hologram tour that Ahmet was peddling.


----------



## Khorah (Apr 11, 2013)

laristotle said:


>


Thanks for posting this. I'm a huge Zappa fan and I'll check this out. But what we really need is a movie of Thing Fish or Joe's Garage. I think the message of the central scrutenizer is still relevant today. 

There is some great Zappa material on Amazon Prime for those that have nothing to do this weekend!


----------



## Cardamonfrost (Dec 12, 2018)

Who's the Slime now Frank?

But seriously, FZ is the greatest.
C


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Khorah said:


> what we really need is a movie of Thing Fish or Joe's Garage


Joe's Garage, the musical. ala Grease. lol


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Khorah said:


> I whole heartily agree, Over-nite Sensation and (') are the records I recommend to people who don't "get" Zappa for the "rock" side of Zappa.


And 'Live at the Roxy' has some simply unbelievable stuff! For me Zappa is either jaw droppingly amazing or a boring noodle fest. Kind of Like King Crimson.


----------



## slag banal (May 4, 2020)

An extraordinary writer and player. Hot Rats Is my favourite. (Oh to hear Peaches and Regalia at a Convocation.). Next, Freakout and We’re Only in it for The Money. For humour Live at the Fillmore.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

One of the high points of my youth and life was meeting the rest of the band and interviewing Frank for about 15 minutes, in 1969. I was not allowed to hitchhike to Woodstock, but Frank & Co. gave 5 free concerts at the former Expo 67 site that same weekend, so the "consolation prize" weren't too shabby. It was the period between _Uncle Meat_ and _Hot Rats_, and I had been a fan since Freak Out, and had spent much of the summer of 1968 trying desperately to play along with my horribly worn-out copy of Absolutely Free (_Invocation and Ritual of the Young Pumpkin_ is right up there with Butterfield's _East-West_ as one of the greatest extended guitar solos of the '60s). People associate him with a lot of silly or sardonic stuff, and political opinions, but there are so many beautiful moments in a lot of his music, where melodies or chord changes resolve in a way that elicits ASMR. Many of the interviews with Ruth Underwood spotlight how the beautiful moments were constructed.

There isn't much about him that has NOT been posted on Youtube over the past 27 years since his death from prostate cancer. But I guess a full-length film will be able to condense much of that and save a lot of people from falling down the rabbit-hole of Zappa-related videos for days on end.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Alex Winter on Telling the Story of ‘Paradoxical’ Frank Zappa in New Doc: ‘It Took Us Years to Get it Right’


Alex Winter, the “Bill and Ted’s” actor who is himself a noted director and producer, saw in Frank Zappa’s story an icon who embodied everything about music and culture in t…




variety.com


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Watched this last night.
A few things there that I didn't know before.
13 year old Moon's letter to dad for instance.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

When I was applying for admission to a college music program many years ago, I chose Peaches en Regalia as one of three audition pieces.
I had a gifted accompanist on piano or that would have been impossible.

One might say I chose a Zappa piece because I wanted to really show something special, something complex, but still musical.

I think we tend to use terms like "genius" a bit liberally sometimes, maybe inappropriately.

When I listen to Zappa, those terms do seem appropriate.


----------

